# need tile installed



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Any one on here do this. a company or on the side (weekend). i have not picked out the tile but would like to use 2fx2f tile.any info would be great thanks


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

Might try Danny at 455 3510. His dad( aka Sparky) and him do tile I beleive.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Bruce, 

I can help you out. I've done acres of tile. Not too crazy about weekends though.......


----------

